# Heat Exhaustion



## Keepermom2 (Sep 8, 2018)

Thought I would share this information for coaches and parents.

Today we were playing in the lovely town of Norco when it was 100 degrees.  In the short time we were there I saw 2 ambulances/fire trucks drive up.  

I also saw my daughter who is a Keeper not thinking correctly and literally just standing there as a ball was kicked passed her and not even lifting a hand.  So uncharacteristic of her and then as I watched further, I saw many things that were uncharacteristic of her so at water break I asked her if she was okay.  She told me she had abdominal cramps and she was dizzy.  It was obvious she was fatigued too.   Obviously she needed to get off of the field immediately.  Upon telling the coach, nothing immediately happened.  I tried to have my daughter just walk off of the field and she wouldn't do it.  My daughter has never missed a game and I have allowed her to play through so many different things like the flue etc..  I have never pulled her or asked her to be pulled.

You don't mess around with being overheated.  A soccer game is not worth any amount of risk.  I talked with her and shared the following information and went over what she should do the next time she feels these symptoms.  While she will push through so many things, this is not to be pushed through.  It is too dangerous to push through it!

*Complications*
On its own, heat exhaustion is not considered a major health concern. If left untreated, however, heat exhaustion can lead to heatstroke and further complications, including brain damage and organ failure.

In rare cases, when heat exhaustion is accompanied by intense exercise or other medical conditions, it may cause a serious health risk.

Potential complications of heat exhaustion include:


severe kidney injury
rhabdomyolysis, which can cause kidney failure, tea-colored urine from an increase in the muscle protein myoglobin, irregular heartbeat, muscle pain, and vomiting
liver failure
arrhythmias, or a heartbeat that is either too fast or too slow
delirium or coma


----------



## ForumParent (Sep 8, 2018)

That is really scary.  I hope your daughter is okay!


----------



## Surfref (Sep 8, 2018)

Did you pull her off the field?  I saw a parent walk on a field during play and help his daughter to sit down and give her water.  This was during that really hot weather we had in August.  The referee handled it correctly and called for a trainer and thanked the father for helping out.  Next time just yell for the Referee and go onto the field and get your daughter.

If it was me, I would be having a conversation with the coach and DOC about player safety.  That coach needs a kick in the ass for not immediately pulling your daughter.  No soccer game is more important than a child’s safety.


----------



## Technician72 (Sep 9, 2018)

My DD, also a GK, had this happen to her during CRL in August at Silverlakes. 2nd half about halfway through she vomited at the top of the 18. She continued to play and minutes later vomited again near one of her posts.

Our parents were on the opposite half of the field and never saw either occurrence because both occasions where when the ball was on the other half.

Thankfully we had one of our parents sitting by the corner flag with the opposing team. She ran behind the goal and asked my DD if she was okay and my DD was in a daze. She then immediately called to the ref. My wife was called over, we had a trainer sprint over and my DD was pulled without hesitation.

We got her under a canopy, stripped her down and used cold towels to bring down her body temperature. Once she was in the shade and started to cool down, she began to look a lot like her usual self.

We got her home into an ice bath to bring down her body temperature and she was on a steady hydration cycle the rest of the weekend.

"It'll never happen to us..." isn't an excuse to be dismissive of the consequences and the necessity to have your kids take ownership of how to take care of their bodies before / during / after this events.

Safety first!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 9, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Did you pull her off the field?  I saw a parent walk on a field during play and help his daughter to sit down and give her water.  This was during that really hot weather we had in August.  The referee handled it correctly and called for a trainer and thanked the father for helping out.  Next time just yell for the Referee and go onto the field and get your daughter.
> 
> If it was me, I would be having a conversation with the coach and DOC about player safety.  That coach needs a kick in the ass for not immediately pulling your daughter.  No soccer game is more important than a child’s safety.


My daughter is fine now and said the cramps in her stomach went away after 20 minutes sitting down.  I have replayed the scenario so many times in my head and now realized I should have pulled her off the field regardless of anything.  I tried to get her to come off of the field even though no coach called her off but she refused.   It is one of those things that hind site is 20/20.  I should have demanded it and why I didn't is beyond my understanding right now.  I let an 11 year dictate what was best.

She now understands why that wasn't a good choice and I now know what I would do in the similar circumstance.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 9, 2018)

"It'll never happen to us..." isn't an excuse to be dismissive of the consequences and the necessity to have your kids take ownership of how to take care of their bodies before / during / after this events.

Safety first![/QUOTE]
This was a big lesson for my daughter.  She brought up many things that she could do differently.  She also got to see that NO SOCCER game is worth putting your well being at risk.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> My DD, also a GK, had this happen to her during CRL in August at Silverlakes. 2nd half about halfway through she vomited at the top of the 18. She continued to play and minutes later vomited again near one of her posts.
> 
> Our parents were on the opposite half of the field and never saw either occurrence because both occasions where when the ball was on the other half.
> 
> ...


I've posted this before. Look into Endurolytes from Hammer Nutrition. You can normally find them at your local bike shop or online.

I raced Mountain Bikes for a dozen years and always used them. All four of my kids used/use them and I still use them today when I ride on hot days. 

https://www.hammernutrition.com/products/endurolytes/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwidPcBRCGARIsALM--eNbW_cOKdLmExpqx3RVWk6HtTki6dwtR01pjObZv4i2NNnkBmvXeuoaAu6kEALw_wcB


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 9, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I've posted this before. Look into Endurolytes from Hammer Nutrition. You can normally find them at your local bike shop or online.
> 
> I raced Mountain Bikes for a dozen years and always used them. All four of my kids used/use them and I still use them today when I ride on hot days.
> 
> https://www.hammernutrition.com/products/endurolytes/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwidPcBRCGARIsALM--eNbW_cOKdLmExpqx3RVWk6HtTki6dwtR01pjObZv4i2NNnkBmvXeuoaAu6kEALw_wcB


This looks like a good thing to have on hand...especially for girls


----------



## timbuck (Sep 9, 2018)

Hope she’s ok.
Was she on grass or turf?
What was her hydration like?  (In the days leading up to the game. And the morning of). 
In that kind of heat, it might not make a difference.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Hope she’s ok.
> Was she on grass or turf?
> What was her hydration like?  (In the days leading up to the game. And the morning of).
> In that kind of heat, it might not make a difference.


People also need to be aware of over hydrating.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> This looks like a good thing to have on hand...especially for girls


My kids would take them the night before as well.


----------



## zebrafish (Sep 9, 2018)

Best thing for next time is to immediately stop playing, hydrate, and get out of the sun/heat and into a cool/shaded environment (which in Norco means get into a car with AC on max). If symptoms are beyond what your child was experiencing (vomiting, lethargy, confusion, headache), I would go to ER.

I'm surprised there aren't more heat-related issues among youth soccer in this climate (with all the layered meanings of that term).


----------



## Kicknit22 (Sep 9, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> This looks like a good thing to have on hand...especially for girls


I don’t know about that;

*IMPORTANT NOTES:*


Many variables - body weight, fitness level, weather conditions, acclimatization level, and physiological predisposition - affect individual electrolyte requirements, so you must do your own trials with Endurolytes dosing, under a variety of conditions, to determine what your individual needs are.

*Endurolytes DOES  NOT prevent heat stroke, hyponatremia, or any other dangerous physical condition resulting from overexertion in the heat.*

The amount of salt (sodium chloride) you habitually consume in your daily diet largely determines the amount of salt, you will need to consume during exercise and races. If you consume a high-salt diet, you will either need to increase your hourly dose of Endurolytes or use Endurolytes Extreme.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2018)

Kicknit22 said:


> I don’t know about that;
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTES:*
> 
> ...


Would be interested if you can find any product that will claim that it does.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Sep 9, 2018)

No.  I don’t think there is.  Kind of my point.  We can arm ourselves against the elements in the days leading up to the event, but still no guarantees.  I encourage my kiddos to make wise choices, as far as food and drink, a couple days ahead of what we know is going to be an extremely hot environment.  NO CAFFEINE or any other dehydrating drinks, is always #1.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 9, 2018)

What age group / division? 
Was this one with limited substitutions?  No reason to expect youth to be able to play anywhere near a full game in extreme heat. 
I’d argue no reason to expect a youth (under 18) to play a full game without being able to grab a rest and a drink more than just at halftime.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 9, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Hope she’s ok.
> Was she on grass or turf?
> What was her hydration like?  (In the days leading up to the game. And the morning of).
> In that kind of heat, it might not make a difference.


It was grass.  She is okay today and was pretty much okay after about 30 minutes off of the pitch and in the shade with cleats off.  She brought up a good point that she is used to being home and drinking water throughout the day and now that school has started, she isn't doing that.  That probably was one part and there was a perfect storm of sorts the week leading up to the game that individually not usually an issue but should have been considered in totality when playing in extreme heat that I didn't even think about because where I live, it really wasn't extreme heat.  You will find me being over prepared from now on.  There are many kids that have died from heat exhaustion from playing sports.  I had no idea until I started looking up the facts to show my daughter so she makes wise choices to speak up and not play through it for the sake of her team.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 9, 2018)

I was on the bench with one of our teams yesterday.  Girl subbed out and said “I feel like I might throw up.”
Asked her a few minutes later what she ate for lunch.  She had a tuna sandwich a few hours before the 3:30 the game. It was damn hot. 
2004 age group.  
The only thing that might be worse than a tuna sandwich on a hot day might be  an Italian sub covered in peppers. 
The go to meal for pre game on a hot day for me is peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 9, 2018)

A few of the above mentioned incidents involved GKs. Some people think that because they aren't running all game that things are easier for them. Long pants, long-sleeve jerseys and of course gloves all contribute to heat related issues for them. My GK refuses to play without pants/long sleeves on turf. She has an afternoon game today on turf. Not thrilled about it. But she knows what she needs to do to prepare but I still follow up either way to be sure.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 9, 2018)

pewpew said:


> A few of the above mentioned incidents involved GKs. Some people think that because they aren't running all game that things are easier for them. Long pants, long-sleeve jerseys and of course gloves all contribute to heat related issues for them. My GK refuses to play without pants/long sleeves on turf. She has an afternoon game today on turf. Not thrilled about it. But she knows what she needs to do to prepare but I still follow up either way to be sure.


Yep...my daughter and I talked about the long pants and if we should change that...even if not on turf, many fields where she has played are essentially dirt and rocky around the goal so it is pretty easy to get cut open especially because my daughter is a slider and diver on a regular basis.  Where she practices is terrible and we go through gloves like never before.  The pants she wears has built in ventilation so I think it is safer for her to keep them on.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 9, 2018)

pewpew said:


> A few of the above mentioned incidents involved GKs. Some people think that because they aren't running all game that things are easier for them. Long pants, long-sleeve jerseys and of course gloves all contribute to heat related issues for them. My GK refuses to play without pants/long sleeves on turf. She has an afternoon game today on turf. Not thrilled about it. But she knows what she needs to do to prepare but I still follow up either way to be sure.


Good luck!


----------



## timbuck (Sep 9, 2018)

Do your GKs keep a water bottle near the goal? Or even a cooler with ice / cold towels (is that allowed?)
I think heat is worse on keepers because they are standing around a lot more.  Their heart rate is low.  There’s no air movement from running.  Then their heart rate spikes as the play comes toward them.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 9, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Do your GKs keep a water bottle near the goal? Or even a cooler with ice / cold towels (is that allowed?)
> I think heat is worse on keepers because they are standing around a lot more.  Their heart rate is low.  There’s no air movement from running.  Then their heart rate spikes as the play comes toward them.


@Keepermom2 Thanks!!
@timbuck. Yes. I forgot to mention that in my earlier post and suggest that to other GK parents. Keeping a bottle of water next to the goal. It's more for wetting her gloves as needed than drinking though she'll take an occasional swig now and then. On hot days she'll fill it with ice and only a little  bit of water so it continues to melt but stay cold. She doesn't lip it so the other girls know if they need a sip on a corner or goal kick it's marked on there.. "No lip-take a sip".


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 9, 2018)

Great information from everyone.  One more thing to add from my daughter’s one incident with heat exhaustion/stoke.  Don’t lay the player down horizontally.  Keep the head elevated.  After a situation much like the one described by the OP, she laid down under the tent at the bench, and the symptoms quickly worsened.  She got up to walk over to us after the game and collapsed. A trainer who helped her after she passed out asked if she had laid down.  The blood flow to the head from laying down kept her in overheat mode.  When she stood up the draining blood caused her to faint.  As a parent, this incident was absolutely terrifying to witness.  Keep the player seated and upright, icing the feet, head and hands.  Once the body temperature returns to normal, they will quickly regain function, as long as treatment is applied quickly.  

Several years after this happened to my DD, I saw a worse case (at Silverlakes) in the game before hers.  We (a whole team of parents and coaches from both sides) did these steps until the paramedics arrived.  The girl was unresponsive for 15 minutes, but once she got the IV she came to, and was conscious when the ambulance drove off.  Heat exhaustion and dehydration is serious.


----------



## soccer dude (Sep 9, 2018)

I said this before and I'll say it again.  Why in the #$%& does Silverlakes allow games on turf when it's over 100 degrees?  I've spent too many games on the sideline sweating to death in the shade so I can only imagine how hot it is on the sweltering turf.  My vote is to move all turf games to grass when it gets this hot.  At least then the players have a fighting chance.  It's not even soccer at this temp but rather a long set of water breaks and dizzy players.  It's never fun soccer at those temps.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 9, 2018)

Endurolytes from Hammer Nutrition were mentioned earlier. I've also seen Pickle Juice sold at my local bike shop!!
But the guys working there said it's a legit supp to take as well. YMMV.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 9, 2018)

Pickle juice is made to stop muscle cramps.  Something about the taste shocks the body into releasing the cramp.
Something you could take near the end of an important game if there are muscle cramps. But not gonna help much if you are having other heat issues. 
I’ll see if I can find a few articles out there about this.
(You’d think it was the salt content or other electrolytes. But nothing would hit your body that fast to get rid of a cramp)


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 10, 2018)

pewpew said:


> A few of the above mentioned incidents involved GKs. Some people think that because they aren't running all game that things are easier for them. Long pants, long-sleeve jerseys and of course gloves all contribute to heat related issues for them. My GK refuses to play without pants/long sleeves on turf. She has an afternoon game today on turf. Not thrilled about it. But she knows what she needs to do to prepare but I still follow up either way to be sure.


I always joke that my daughter doesn't need to sit in the shade during breaks since she wasn't running all over the field.   But like your kid it is long pants, long sleeve shirt, and gloves.   We were on Turf Saturday from 10:15-11:45 in the inland empire.   Plus we forget that they may warm up an hour before game time as well.  Thankfully they had two 5 minute water breaks, plus a 10 minute half for a 70 minute game.   I think the Ref's needed the break as much as the kids.   Getting your kid to drink lots of water a few hours before you start would make things easier on them, but good luck with that.


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 10, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> I always joke that my daughter doesn't need to sit in the shade during breaks since she wasn't running all over the field.   But like your kid it is long pants, long sleeve shirt, and gloves.   We were on Turf Saturday from 10:15-11:45 in the inland empire.   Plus we forget that they may warm up an hour before game time as well.  Thankfully they had two 5 minute water breaks, plus a 10 minute half for a 70 minute game.   I think the Ref's needed the break as much as the kids.   Getting your kid to drink lots of water a few hours before you start would make things easier on them, but good luck with that.


Drinking lots of water a few hours before they start is not a good idea. Hydration should start at least 2 days before (actaully all the time, but...) Kids in school judt don't  drink enough water. They should be peeing clear and every 2-3 hours the day before. 

Unless they are being hazed or not eating normally,  kids don't  need to worry about over hydrating as someone above stated. They will pee it out. A good non sugar electrolye drink doesn't  hurt on game day either.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 10, 2018)

Never pour ice or ice water over someone's head that has overheated.  It will cause them to passout.  Think of water poured into a hot pan.  I have seen this done a few times when I was in the Navy and each time the individual passed out and I had to deal with a head injury along with the heat injury.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 10, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Never pour ice or ice water over someone's head that has overheated.  It will cause them to passout.  Think of water poured into a hot pan.  I have seen this done a few times when I was in the Navy and each time the individual passed out and I had to deal with a head injury along with the heat injury.


Thank you for the info...my instinct was to do just that but fortunately I just grabbed a cooling rag and dipped it in ice water and put it on her neck while she was sitting on the bench.


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 10, 2018)

Stanford researchers found that a human's most effective heat-exchange system is in the palms of the hands.  People have mentioned the long pants and sleeves, but the gloves are an even more major source of helping raise their body temperatures.  At half-time on super hot days, I make my DD hold ice packs in her hands.  It's pretty darn effective.  The soles of the feet are the next best place, so taking off their cleats and socks at halftime and soaking their feet is a good idea, but not always convenient.  The hand thing will work for overheated field players too.  

https://news.stanford.edu/2012/08/29/cooling-glove-research-082912/


----------



## MA0812 (Sep 10, 2018)

During our G04 game in Norco Saturday at 3pm the temp in the car read 105 however at what would be our home field it was 81. Watched a player on the opposing team take a knee, wait for the whistle, then run off the field to a trash can and throw up. Not only is the heat dangerous but it also had a dramatic impact on the play as one would expect. Unfortunately we had no subs due to multiple injuries so the girls were just in energy preservation/survival mode as one would expect. SCDSL should rethink these games in Norco especially for Discovery since all games are played there. Given the age group moving the games later in the season may not work due to high school but if we are in Norco anyway then why not play them at night since they have fields set up with lights and or only play games prior to 10am for the first part of the season. 

As parents we should probably be more proactive in making the hard but right decision for our kids when it comes to excessive heat especially given that winning league really doesn't mean much in the bigger picture since the path to Regionals is through National Cup, CRL, etc.  

Hope everyone's kids that played in that heat are doing well and staying hydrated. As competitive as we as parents can make it nobody wants to see a player go down with any type of injury. 

Cheers!


----------



## younothat (Sep 10, 2018)

I guess we're lucky that ussda games have a medic or sports trainer on site all the time.   The on-site ice water and poweraid is nice also

I heard that at some sites like silverlakes with so many fields finding medical staff can be a wait,  if parents or coaches don't step delay of treatment happens.

Seeing how the coach is preoccupied most of the time and parents are'nt necessarily at the games,at least half of our teams for example don't attend many games, and some kids forget to hydrate enough.

Is there there enough medical staff around at these sites and ways to get kids treated and hydrated to minimize risk? or should parents be watching like hawks all the time?  

Referees can only do so much with the water breaks but can they advise the games not to played, suspended or postponed due to high heat? 117+ on the turf field with my thermal gun this weekend at noon.


----------



## MA0812 (Sep 10, 2018)

younothat said:


> I guess we're lucky that ussda games have a medic or sports trainer on site all the time.   The on-site ice water and poweraid is nice also
> 
> I heard that at some sites like silverlakes with so many fields finding medical staff can be a wait,  if parents or coaches don't step delay of treatment happens.
> 
> ...


I will say my experience at Silverlakes in the last year or so I have seen medical staff (not sure level of training) have been quick to respond to players down. With that said however, I still carry my own first responder bag and watch my kid like a hawk. We as parent know best when our kids are moving different/acting different or just out of the norm vs just having a little bruise or mentally not wanting to compete.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 10, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Stanford researchers found that a human's most effective heat-exchange system is in the palms of the hands.  People have mentioned the long pants and sleeves, but the gloves are an even more major source of helping raise their body temperatures.  At half-time on super hot days, I make my DD hold ice packs in her hands.  It's pretty darn effective.  The soles of the feet are the next best place, so taking off their cleats and socks at halftime and soaking their feet is a good idea, but not always convenient.  The hand thing will work for overheated field players too.
> 
> https://news.stanford.edu/2012/08/29/cooling-glove-research-082912/


My Keeper won't take off her gloves at half time because they are too hard to get back on.  I am going to buy a second pair.  Also...I remember being up in Sonoma for an outdoor concert in the middle of summer and someone in our party froze bottles of water and told us to put them under our feet to keep us cool.  I was shocked at what a difference it made.  I am going to be freezing bottles of water for her to hold in her hands and put under her feet.  Thanks for posting this...


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 10, 2018)

MA0812 said:


> I will say my experience at Silverlakes in the last year or so I have seen medical staff (not sure level of training) have been quick to respond to players down. With that said however, I still carry my own first responder bag and watch my kid like a hawk. We as parent know best when our kids are moving different/acting different or just out of the norm vs just having a little bruise or mentally not wanting to compete.


You are soooo right!  What was stupid on my part is that I was thinking something was wrong with her blood sugar while I was sitting there in the shade sweating.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 10, 2018)

younothat said:


> I guess we're lucky that ussda games have a medic or sports trainer on site all the time.   The on-site ice water and poweraid is nice also
> 
> I heard that at some sites like silverlakes with so many fields finding medical staff can be a wait,  if parents or coaches don't step delay of treatment happens.
> 
> ...


I went running all of Silverlakes searching for ice water because the truck nearest to our field was sold out because a player went down on another field and the paramedics were called so the coach bought all of the water that truck had.  I will not be caught without ice water again!!!!!


----------



## gkrent (Sep 14, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> My DD, also a GK, had this happen to her during CRL in August at Silverlakes. 2nd half about halfway through she vomited at the top of the 18. She continued to play and minutes later vomited again near one of her posts.
> 
> Our parents were on the opposite half of the field and never saw either occurrence because both occasions where when the ball was on the other half.
> 
> ...


OMG this freaked me out reading it!!!


----------



## MA0812 (Sep 14, 2018)

If you’re in Norco this weekend it will be another warm one. Hydrate hydrate hydrate. Watch for those signs of heat illness. Good luck everyone and be safe!


----------

